# overactive turn signal clicking mk4 Jetta



## Pitsy (Oct 27, 2007)

Searched, but results don't seem like my symptoms.
Mk4 Jetta, stock GLS lighting setup.
The clicking sound one normally hears when using the turn signals, is intermittently heard when I'm not using the signals. It does not cause the lights themselves to flash, just an annoying noise. I've been told that the clicking noise comes from the hazard light switch, but I doubt if replacing the switch will stop the noise. Any thoughts?


----------



## DVuill (May 29, 2008)

*Re: overactive turn signal clicking mk4 Jetta (Pitsy)*

I've had the same problem for a few years now. When it first started I spend a bit of time searching on here and I ran across a post where someone said they replaced the turn-signal stalk and the problem went away. So, I went to get a price for a new stalk (from Carquest) and found it was prohibitively expensive, so I discovered that by not using the turn signals for a few days, and then not clicking the stalk into position, but rather just holding it in place, like if one were changing lanes, the sound never returned. That sound was really annoying though.....


----------



## Pitsy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: overactive turn signal clicking mk4 Jetta (DVuill)*

Yes, my noise comes and goes. It's usually worse after a longer drive on the highway when I've been moving the stalk slightly for lane changes. When I drive it in town and really engage the signals, the noise is far less frequent. Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## jassilamba (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: overactive turn signal clicking mk4 Jetta (Pitsy)*

All you need is WD40 or electric circuit cleaner. Squirt some into the turn signal stock and the sterring column, There is a little space to insert the straw in. Don't spray too much just a little and put some paper underneath if you don't want WD40 on the floor. 
The reason you have this problem is because of Carbon build up. I had the same issue and I know it is very annoying. Did that and its been two years and nothing was replaced. 
Hope it works for you


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

jassilamba said:


> All you need is WD40 or electric circuit cleaner. Squirt some into the turn signal stock and the sterring column, There is a little space to insert the straw in. Don't spray too much just a little and put some paper underneath if you don't want WD40 on the floor. <p>The reason you have this problem is because of Carbon build up. I had the same issue and I know it is very annoying. Did that and its been two years and nothing was replaced. <p>Hope it works for you


This worked like a charm for me! Great suggestion.


----------

